# Hello and Help!



## Harding and Scoots (May 27, 2019)

How do coffee people just introducing myself.

I have an issue with my Fracino Contempo duel fuel. I deal with a lot of issues norally but this has flummoxed me.

The machine is pumping cold water into the water cup beneath the drip tray at an alarming rate every time I make a shot and draining my tank rapido.

It's bank holiday so no joy with Fracino.

Any ideas or remedies gratefully and urgently received .

Best

Chris


----------

